# Opinions on Applaws please, ingredients are listed! Please ;-)!



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Its not the easiest of foods to get hold of and for a 12.5kg bag is about £45.

They do tinned food too, which is like this:

MPM Products - Applaws Natural Dog food

They are about £1.20 a tin and [email protected] sell them just not the dry.

*Applaws Chicken Dry Food:
*
Ingredients: Dry Chicken Meat, Dry Potato, Poultry Oil, Fresh Chicken, Poultry Gravy, Salmon Oil, Beet Pulp, Dry Whole Eggs, Cellulose Plant Fibre, Brewers Dried Yeast, Cranberry Extract, Yucca Extract, Citrus Extract, Rosemary Oil Extract, Seaweed Extract, Chicory Extract, Sun-Cured Alfalfa Extract, Thyme Extract, Carrots, Peppermint Extract, Rosehip Extract, Paprika Extract, Turmeric Extract, Carob Extract, Fennel Extract, Dandelion Extract, Oregano Extract.

Typical Analysis: Protein 37%, Oils and Fats 20%, Ash 9.5%, Fibre 3.5%, Calcium 1.8%, Phosphorous 1.2%, Vitamin A 12,000 iu/kg, Vitamin D3 1,200 iu/kg,Vitamin E (a-tocopherol) 600 iu/kg. Copper (cupric Sulphate) 14 mg/kg. Contains Tocopherol rich extracts of natural origin. <18.5% Carbohydrates. No added colourants, flavourings or preservatives.

Any opinions guys? I really like the look of it just unsure of the oils and fats at 20%, not sure what that means really in terms of overall being better or worse. It does seem harder to get hold of and its hard to find much out, the cat food seems more popular I think.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's one of the best commercial foods out there from what I've seen but no personal experience


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

only had experience with the cat food which i can say is very good, i used to feed it to my rat babies too and they loved it so i can only imagine their dog food is good too


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

hey tinsley, this is another reason i ended up going for the orijen...stupidly even though it is made in canada it seemed easier to get hold of! 

orijen is a very similar content of oils etc, so on that count, can't say it has done maggie any harm. she is calmer for sure and her coat is lovely, everything healthy, nice firm poops and less per day too. 

applaws is a very good food based on the ingredients above and I would highly recommend the wet tins also.

we still feed our cats them, but can't feed them to maggie unfortunately as they contain a small amount of rice, which is enough to set off her allergy. I fed the cats on the biscuits too for quite some time and the vets always comment on what beautiful coats they have...but we have swapped them to orijen biscuits now just for ease of ordering etc as we get maggie the dog version.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

I may be wrong here,but im sure Applaws and Origen use/have used the same nutitionalist,so the foods will be of similar ingredients.
I did use it for a short time on my dog that had digestive problems,but neither origen or Applaws suited in the end.(Fussy dog!).Its an excellent food.
The cat food is great.
Pets at home now stock Applaws,and occaisionally sainsburys stock the catfood version.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Bearpaw said:


> I may be wrong here,but im sure Applaws and Origen use/have used the same nutitionalist,so the foods will be of similar ingredients.
> I did use it for a short time on my dog that had digestive problems,but neither origen or Applaws suited in the end.(Fussy dog!).Its an excellent food.
> The cat food is great.
> Pets at home now stock Applaws,and occaisionally sainsburys stock the catfood version.


I dont know about the nutritionist, but yes they both seem very similar, so I would imagine the results in the dog would be the same...


----------



## Debi (Feb 1, 2009)

mine got the tins and some biscuit as an xmas present from my brother and his girlfriend. they have had the tins (tiny tins!) mixed in with their biscuits, it is chicken and veg, and looks quite tasty! not tried the biscuits yet though.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I feed my cats applaws and they're doing great on it. Feed the dogs orijen though as it works out cheaper than applaws for the dogs in the long run.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

That's great thank you everyone 

Think we will definitely go ahead with Applaws, he tried Orijen but he didn't get on brilliantly with it.

He's also moving onto Fish4dogs treats which are good for teeth and low fat, and I'd prefer his treats to be more intriguing than his main food so that he values it a little bit more to start with


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Mine love the Applaws wet food, which they get every now and again as a treat. 
I got the dry food from my local pet shop, They only sell the 700g bags so it doesn't last long for mine. They do like it but i am sticking with Royal Canin for now.
If you do decide to get it Mutley and Mog have a special offer on at the moment
Mpm, Applaws Dry Dog Food Chicken BUY2 GET 1 FREE UK


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

I feed my two Orijen or Applaws and they seem to be thriving on either. Like others have said it seems to gave similar ingredients. Don't really have a bad word to say about either although the Applaws is a little smellier.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Tinsley said:


> Its not the easiest of foods to get hold of and for a 12.5kg bag is about £45.


Ive seen it on offer around the 45 pound mark but regular prices are 55+ pounds I seem to remember? I did see it being sold for 65 pounds so I though a no no straight off - might be wrong? It did look good but I cant justify the extra money when Orijen has a stable price and the ingredients stand up too..


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

I get it for about 45 quid every month. Pretty much the same price as Orijen but obviously 1kg less.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

james1 said:


> Ive seen it on offer around the 45 pound mark but regular prices are 55+ pounds I seem to remember? I did see it being sold for 65 pounds so I though a no no straight off - might be wrong? It did look good but I cant justify the extra money when Orijen has a stable price and the ingredients stand up too..


Its £45 roughly

MPM Products Limited Applaws Natural Complete Dry Dog Food Chicken.

and free delivery on offers over £30 as a standard most of the time on there.

James, do you think there is any benefit to fish over chicken etc? I'm tossing the two up, Orijen could still be a possibility, I just really want him to adore his treats which are fish too, don't want them not being as good as other treats which aren't fishy etc if he is on Orijen 

*owns a bratty dog*

Food wars are so hard..!

The thing with Orijen as well is they have the different kinds of food like the 6 fish and the adult etc, Applaws is a bit more bog standard 

Thankies everyone


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ive never done the fish kibbles personally - but id think the oils contained would be far and wide better for them. For some reason I think they will have smelly breath - illogical logic I know, I should just put up with it if it does 
Orijen do a fish one - and yes they put a lot in their regular kibbles, i did think the applaws was more expensive - must be wrong on that. 

lol i keep editing this - sorry thought applaws was fish! hmm lol ill confuse you a bit more later no doubt !?? lol


----------

